# Carta di soggiorno (Pre Brexit resident)



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Its been a while! For my fellow brits who may have done this I have been strong armed into getting this document by buying a house.....(yes thats still the case 3years and 2 failed attempts later).

Have any of you bothered and what was the interview at the Questura like. Was it a formality or does it get quite deep into it?

I only ask as some places are saying 30 days before I get it and others suggesting one hasnt been issued yet 😂 I have also read its a tick box exercise with some fingerprinting or a deep dive into your history etc. Never sure what to believe but as a person who hates this kind of thing I would just like to be prepared.

Any help appreciated!

Kenzo


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

I'll answer my own question.

Very straight forward interview. Hand over passport, proof you were resident before 31/12/2021, 4 fotographs, the modulo with your details and your bolletino for just over €30. 

Utterly painless, done in 30 minutes. Nothing overly personal asked. (How many times can you say that in Italy!)

Hope this helps anyone looking.

Kenzo


----------

